

YC was nominated for a Crunchie, but please vote for Ron Conway instead. - pg
http://ycombinator.posterous.com/yc-was-nominated-for-a-crunchie-but-please-vo

======
jsean
Just a side note; what's the need for using an url shortener in a non
character count restricted environment? I really don't like clicking a link I
don't know the real destination for.

If I'm not the only one who feels like this there is, in this case,
unfortunately a risk that Ron has already "lost" two or more votes.

~~~
pg
They're the only links I have. This is the way TechCrunch gives out the links
for voting. Probably they do it to encourage people to use them in tweets.

~~~
steveklabnik
With bit.ly (and j.mp) you can take

<http://bit.ly/3Bxd>

and turn it into

<http://bit.ly/3Bxd+>

and it'll give you the long link.

~~~
ivankirigin
more importantly, it will give you a hell of a lot of data about the clicks on
the link

------
mrduncan
Of note, Ron Conway invested in YC (albeit somewhat indirectly) earlier in the
year.

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/16/y-combinator-gets-
the-s...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/03/16/y-combinator-gets-the-sequoia-
capital-seal-of-approval/)

------
brown9-2
_Three YC-funded startups were also nominated for Crunchies this year. Please
help them out by voting below_

Looks like Posterous was also nominated for "Best Internet Application" - any
reason why they're not called out too?

~~~
pg
Oops, will fix.

Edit: fixed.

------
ivankirigin
This move makes me want to vote for YC. Dilemma!

------
n-named
YC funded companies winning a crunchie will have a much greater impact than YC
winning a crunchie, YC is already on the map. Very nice way to concede the YC
vote in order to get HN readership to vote for the YC startups.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
YC is not competing with their fundees (different categories), they _are_
competing with Ron Conway, to whom PG would like to yield his support.

------
maxklein
What's the deal with recommending Dropbox to be voted best in internet, but
Posterous not? I like em both, though Dropbox is a bit better imho.

~~~
pg
See reply to other q asking this

------
lionhearted
Wow, that's an incredibly classy gesture. Thanks to everyone on the YC team
and in the YC family - it's a great culture you've built. Lots of great
discussion on HN, communication, writing, and great companies. Cheers and
happy holidays.

------
yaacovtp
Why is the Nook on the list and not the Kindle2/DX both of which went on sale
in 2009?

